# 2008 Beetle W3



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

snapped these at work today


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

What the hell is a W3? Wolfsburg #3 like Jetta wolf passat wolf beetle wolf?


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*

W3 means Triple White I believe. meaning everything is white. Interior, exterior and convertible top (if it were conv).
the original cabrios had a tripple white as well.


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (B5variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5variant* »_W3 means Triple White I believe. meaning everything is white. Interior, exterior and convertible top (if it were conv).
the original cabrios had a tripple white as well.

That's correct, we were just at a dealership and saw one, the W3 decal makes it look very cheap. Bring back the Turbo Beetle.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

I like em, I just wish they were 2.0T's


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_I like em, I just wish they were 2.0T's









and AWD...oh, what I would give for haldex on a beetle...


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Yurko)*

its nice that they are bringing back the color concepts from the originals but they need to do special rims and everything

saw one of those at a dealership in north scotsdale and wasn't impressed..ditch the stickers and make the seats completely white(black inserts ftl) and it would be better...put some nice white powdercoated rc's or something to set it off like that and it would make it much better..
my wife had a snap orange cc that her and i both miss like crazy..shoulda sold the 98 instead


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

eeehhhhh


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzcat2001* »_
saw one of those at a dealership in north scotsdale and wasn't impressed..ditch the stickers and make the seats completely white(black inserts ftl) and it would be better...put some nice white powdercoated rc's or something to set it off like that and it would make it much better..


I agree on the powdercoating. Does it have a white engine cover? that would be an interesting feature as well.
I think if those rubberized panels were white they wouldn't stay white for very long. the light gray one's get grimey and dirty so easily. Not to mention if the white rubber comes off it would show the color underneath. It was probably just too impractical to make EVERYTHING white.
I would much rather have a "murdered-out" beetle anyways. Black everything with stealth controls on the dash..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

damn those Tripple Whites sure are purty... but i must say... i dunno about the maintenence on white leather...


----------



## jussbuggin00 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

i agree.... white leather http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_I like em, I just wish they were 2.0T's









I'd have one in a second if it had that 2.0T.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIScottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIScottie* »_
I'd have one in a second if it had that 2.0T. 

I'll 3rd that. If they made a facelifted NB with a 2.0T I'd find a way to have one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

